# My sound system installation complete!



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

well i have a couple things to do but it is pretty much finished. i believe this is my first post in this forum. i finally got around to installing my system, this is what i installed:

A6004T-4CH AMP, A8000T-MONO SUB AMP, MG CUSTOM ENCLOSURES 350Z BOX(DUAL TENS), ALUM10Q 10" SUB X 2, AMD60Q 6.5" MID BASS DRIVERS, ABC600T 6.5" COMPONENTS
MISCELLANEOUS INSTALL(AUDIOBAHN):
CE1500 15' 2-CH EXPERT GRADE SIGNAL TRANSFER CABLE, CE1540 15' 4-CH EXPERT GRADE SIGNAL TRANSFER CABLE, CTCAP10 CAPACITOR X 2, ABR100T BASS BOOST CONTROLLER, ADM100T DIGITAL VOLT DISPLAY X 2, ABAT0N NEG. BATTERY POST, ABAT0P POS. BATTERY POST, ARTRM4 CRIMPLESS RING TERMINAL X 4, ADBC2AGU DISTRIBUTION BLOCK X 2, AN145Q FUSE HOLDER X 1, ANL140 140 AMP FUSES, 4AWG 2 AMP PWR KIT


the sub box i used can be purchased here http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50565&item=5736651760&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW or by contacting michael at [email protected]
the build quality of the box is awesome!!! it fits extremely well under the strut tower bar. there is no need to secure it with brackets because it is not going anywhere!! the carpet used is very thick, high quality stuff! it matches pretty well with the factory carpet. you can get the box in vinyl for a little bit more. there is also an option for a neat 12 inch enclosure. for the price you just can't beat this box!! btw, the 2 10" audiobahn alumQ subs rock in the box. i faced them in to save airspace because i wanted two subs. the baskets would have taken up too much airspace the other way. the bass is very accurate and tight, just the way i like it!

because of the the appearance of the subs, amps and interconnects i bought, my simple install turned out to be an eyepleaser! i am very happy with how it came out. i have not tuned it yet because i didn't have the time prior to going to Zfest in orlando but it sounds real good as it is right now. a little tuning should make it just right. anyway here are a few pics. i 'll snap some more later!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

thats nice and all, but shouldnt this be in members rides? but i like it.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

here are three night pics of my sound system. i have added the digital volt meter displays for both amps and the bass boost controller for the sub amp. looks hot at night, at least i think so! all i have left to do is a kenwood 5.1 processor and a center channel speaker!


----------



## 350zpartitions (Feb 20, 2005)

That is one mean system... 

Great job!


----------



## SigEpRaiderX (Mar 4, 2005)

that system is sick man. I'm really intrested in how it was done, and all that it took to do it, especially that box. Email me would ya. thanks


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

SigEpRaiderX said:


> that system is sick man. I'm really intrested in how it was done, and all that it took to do it, especially that box. Email me would ya. thanks


the box you can get here http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50565&item=5736651760&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW or by emailing the seller [email protected] being an ex installer, i must say that the quality of work on this box is awesome, i was very impressesed. Fitment is excellent. no need to bolt the box down because it doesn't move. price and shipping, well, definitely worth it in my opinion!

as for how i did my system install, i'll try to gather up some pics to email you. not sure when that will be though.


----------

